
Ask HN: Is there a payment provider that allows you to take deposit without fee? - shickys
I am working on a startup that requires us to take damage deposit from clients. We don&#x27;t want to pay hefty fee for damage deposits that we would eventually have to refund to our clients.
Is there an online payment provider that supports this scenario?
======
atdrummond
I can't promise a zero percent fee but I can promise much smaller than
traditional CC/debit card rates.

Shoot me an email at alex@gatepay.co

